# C#



## GSquadron (Nov 30, 2011)

I made a program in C# yesterday and wanted to ask what programming language is GPU-Z
made? Also, if it is C++ than it is made in C# too


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 30, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I made a program in C# yesterday and wanted to ask what programming language is GPU-Z
> made? Also, if it is C++ than it is made in C# too



I think C++
It can be made in C# too but you won't get all the features. I don't think C# allows you to access the hardware directly. C# runs in a virtual machine.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 30, 2011)

C# can only be ran on windows. But i was wondering
Also, why C# in the quote gets only 1 vertical line???


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 30, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> C# can only be ran on windows. But i was wondering
> Also, why C# in the quote gets only 1 vertical line???



Really?? 
I don't think so


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2011)

C# can be written using any OS.

# only has 1 line when quoted because the way the forums handle characters in quotes.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2011)

gpuz is written in C++ with MFC, no .NET

i think you might be confusing C++ .NET (managed) with normal C++ (unmanaged)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2011)

But does GPU-Z do anything that requires unmanaged code?  There's ways to do unmanaged in C# including compiling with the /unsafe flag (allows C/C++ memory pointers to be used).


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But does GPU-Z do anything that requires unmanaged code?  There's ways to do unmanaged in C# including compiling with the /unsafe flag (allows C/C++ memory pointers to be used).



everything. it talks to a ton of public and private apis, talks to its own driver, and has its own driver running in kernel mode


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what I thought.  C# can't do drivers but it could talk to a C/C++ driver using DLL Import calls.


----------



## CarletonSmith (Dec 9, 2011)

I think C++ but its also written in C++ with MFC, no .NET


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> C# can be written using any OS.



You can even write it on cave walls. You still need visual studio to compile though (not available in caves). Unless you want to use mono, but if you're writing for any platform but Windows, why use C# (or any .NET language) in the first place?


----------

